# Newmarket Fish Heads?



## qualityshrimpz

EDIT:Anyone interested in meeting, we will be meeting at my house in Aurora on Jan 16th at 6pm. Send me a pm if interested in attending.


----------



## mousey

I tried to get the guys at Big Als to start a fish club up here a numberof years ago to no avail. Maybe talk to some of the guys in the fish room at B.A's now? There a a lot of hobbyist in the area.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

ahhhhh, big als isnt really the place to get together i dont think. they dont seem like the place to let us meet there unless we pay them imo


----------



## qualityshrimpz

plan to have some meetings starting in the new year. after going to other not so local meetings i have an idea of how we should do things. we can meet in my fish room until we grow too large. anybody interested in joining an aquarium group can either reply on this thread or pm


----------



## TBemba

I've been a member at two different fish clubs. They don't work!
If anything it makes you want more fish and tanks, the people there are more enablers.


----------



## NVES

Depending on when the meet ups are, I'm in.


----------



## afnaveils

It'll great if you can make it work but I doubt it. There are almost 12000 members on this site and I don't see much exchange going on and I've been here a few months now. More stuff happening/posts among the marine aquarists. If you can stir interests with live instead of virtual/online chats, I'd say go for it.


----------



## mousey

I'm game to see if we can get something going although again it depends on the time and day.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

if you guys want, maybe send me a pm with your contact info or take mine and we can get started.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

TBemba said:


> I've been a member at two different fish clubs. They don't work!
> If anything it makes you want more fish and tanks, the people there are more enablers.


speak for yourself, i can setup however many tanks i want, they can't enable me


----------



## qualityshrimpz

mousey said:


> I'm game to see if we can get something going although again it depends on the time and day.


being a founding member i am sure we can work around your schedule


----------



## qualityshrimpz

As i know four or five people personally who want to meet to discuss fish/shrimp how about we have the first unofficial meeting at my place? If you want to be there let me know either on here or via pm.


----------



## NVES

Count me in.


----------



## Matthew RJ

*...*

I'm closer to Mt. Albert but might be up for a meeting. I'm not into the shrimp though.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

so we have 12 or so people who have said they will be attending. if there is any more let me know sooner rather then later so I can accommodate


----------



## Ashleyrezka

I would be interested as well! Beats going all the way to Peel or Barrie to talk fish


----------



## Atom

I'll probably be attending the meeting as well  It'll be a good opportunity to connect with a lot of you guys in one location and learn a thing or two.

I'll be bringing some items to trade if anyone is interested:

Alder cones
Hornwort
Ramshorn snails
Used biowheel filter (for 10-20 gallon tanks)
Maybe a few other things if I can think of them later on

Let me know if you have the following:

Cholla wood
Moss or easy, low light aquarium plants
Air pumps or sponge filters
Shrimp and shrimp-related items
Oto or cory catfish

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

what kind of moss are you looking for atom? i have java and christmas moss i think, I may have some moss carpets as well


----------



## qualityshrimpz

and what are the alder cones good for? is that something to help the water quality?


----------



## Atom

Thanks for asking 

To clarify, alder cones are used as a natural source of tannins, which can lower your tank's pH and act as a deterrent of bacteria and fungus. Many people use them in shrimp tanks, low pH or blackwater tanks, and to help with hatch rates of eggs from fish such as corydoras.

I don't want to link any other forums on here, but a quick Google or Youtube search will yield many results on how useful they are in many aspects of aquaria.

As for the moss, I'm looking for anything really. It'll be going into my newly set up shrimp tank  I'd prefer anything that* isn't* on stainless steel mesh if possible.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kimchi24

I can bring some air pumps for you atom


----------



## Matthew RJ

*ok*

I'll be there, need an address.


----------



## Atom

That'd be great Kimchi O: thank you! PM me if there's anything specific you'd like me to bring for you.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Not sure if I have told everyone about the date and location of our meeting. It will be Saturday January 16th at 6pm. My house is in Aurora near Bayview and wellington, for obvious reasons I won't post my address on here but shoot me a quick pm and I will send it to you.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Atom said:


> As for the moss, I'm looking for anything really. It'll be going into my newly set up shrimp tank  I'd prefer anything that* isn't* on stainless steel mesh if possible.
> 
> Thanks again!


well i only have moss carpets on ss, but i have loose java as well.


----------



## Ashleyrezka

I will have to double check the date but I think I should be good for that. I have lots of Val and java fern if anyone needs those plants. I also have lots of Bettas as well.


----------



## mousey

Does anyone have goldfish?
I have a large female of breeding age that throws eggs around quite a lot. I would like to rehome her but she needs to go into a large tank and also with a male so she doesn't get egg bound. She Is the size of a woman's hand plus tail. I think she is a fantail but am not really sure.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

I have a bunch of stuff for sale for the meeting if anybody needs: tds meter/thermometer, driftwood, crayfish, crystal shrimp, and a bunch more!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

If anybody still needs my address shoot me a pm. I hope everybody is ok with pizza lol. And i will be setting up a table for people to sell and trade any items they would like.


----------



## Atom

Sweet  I'm excited


----------



## Ashleyrezka

Sounds good! I'll be brining a few fish and plants.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Nice! See you all here


----------



## Matthew RJ

*Thank you!*

Thank you for organizing, hosting, and I think everybody went home with something. Really looking forward to meeting again!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Thanks for coming! I took home jungle Val, an air pump, alder cones, fake plants, real plants and two awesome bettas for the kids. Thanks to all who showed up and supported....

Ps. Everybody who showed up will get my wholesale pricing for the first order we place


----------



## Atom

Thanks for hosting and welcoming us into your home 

Had a great time, learned a lot of things, met great hobbyists, and traded for some awesome stuff. Pretty much ticked all the boxes there 

Everyone was super chill and knowledgeable. Definitely a great bunch of hobbyists and we should do this again sometime.

Thanks again and it was nice meeting you all!


----------



## Kimchi24

I had a fun time as well! I wish I brought more to give away as I do have plenty haha  It was nice meeting all of you and putting faces to your screen names xD


----------



## Ashleyrezka

Was definitely nice to talk fish with people who actually care hahaha


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Kimchi... holding back on us eh? Lol


----------



## Kimchi24

I'll be ready for the next one haha


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Oh ya? What cha got?


----------



## Kimchi24

Got some plants mainly


----------



## qualityshrimpz

oh ya? what do you have that I dont? i always want new plants!


----------



## qualityshrimpz

if anybody wants any of those fish we talked about send me a pm. The order is going in within the next week or two.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

Anybody up for another meeting?


----------



## Ashleyrezka

I would be up for one


----------



## Atom

Whaaaat :O really? Sure!

Ashleyrezka, I'm interested in learning more about killifish and hearing about your new aquarium rack. I might be setting up a rack in my room soon as well


----------



## Ashleyrezka

Ya for sure! I have 2 pairs of killis at the moment, hope to pick up more this weekend at the Hamilton show/auction. Also, I did get some shrimp after the last meet up lol. So far they are still alive, but I could use more tips


----------



## Atom

Awesome  what kind of shrimp? I like the idea that killifish can hatch from dried eggs, but I've only ever seen them sold as live fish so far.

There actually might be a shrimp meeting in the area as well this month. No auction this time, but lots of knowledgeable people with shrimp and tips to offer. If you're looking for anything shrimp related, someone in the group is bound to have it.


----------



## Ashleyrezka

I've seen eggs on aquabid, just in the warmer months though. There is also a killi club in the area, I'm sure some people would sell eggs as well.
I just got some cherry shrimp. Figure I'll start easy, and cheap lol.


----------



## qualityshrimpz

you guys ok with a saturday again?


----------



## Atom

Oh cool I'd want to get some eggs to see if I can raise them from scratch, but I think it'd be pretty challenging.

I also got a new batch of cherries to see if I can get them to establish a proper colony. They seem to do best in a tank on their own without any fish and can be pretty prolific as soon as the parameters are in their preferred range. Anyway, plenty more to discuss at the next meeting then 

Not sure if I'd be available Saturday; it depends which week we're looking at. My schedule's kind of all over the place at the moment D:


----------



## mousey

could do if it is soon. Have nothing to contribute though - only to meet some of you.


----------



## Kimchi24

I'd be down but I work weekends in mississauga now haha


----------



## Atom

I've got plenty more snails now if you need them Kimchi o:


----------



## Matthew RJ

*sure!*

I'd be up for another meeting. I've promised my next round of clippings to someone, but I could bring an assassin snail or two!


----------



## mousey

That is something I would be interested in!

Anyone in this group into goldfish??


----------



## qualityshrimpz

When do you guys want to get together this time? Weekends better for you guys or?


----------



## Atom

qualityshrimpz said:


> When do you guys want to get together this time? Weekends better for you guys or?


Either may or may not work for me lol

Unfortunately, my schedule's kind of all over the place at the moment, but I'll try to make it whenever it's held.


----------



## Rylake

Have you guy ever thought of setting up a Discord channel? It's basically works similar to how BBM group were in the past. I've used it for a few things and it's quite good, especially if you are looking for advice or looking to re home something, since you have the most interested audience seeing it.

I made a channel for you to join and check out. Just download the discord app or head to their site to check it out ( www.discordapp.com )

Newmarket Fish Heads group link : https://discord.gg/0145kxo41KWjL69fZ

Just a thought. I live in Newmarket as well and sometimes it seems like we are a little left out.


----------

